# hurray my sys



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

ok well as u may know along time ago i had a my sys thing here well it gone and i have hit a revelation i was running at 2.25Ghz for a while but i dont think i ever announced i had to back it down to 2.11 it wasnt stable dispite what i did however through learning my bios and my system i eventualy got it back up to 2.25 like it is now but the ram just wasnt stable .....  do i had to have it IMO way loose 3,4,4,8...ewww....but i finnaly did it!!!!with a little more reading a better divider and a tad more vmem its at 3,3,3,6 tighter!!!! with 19hrs stable prime 95!!! here she is..


sry i know it may be wasted bandwidth but im soo exited! iv battled this soooooo long.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 26, 2006)

... nice Solaris


----------



## infrared (Jan 26, 2006)

very nice work!


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice Solaris... is that SOF2 I see on your desktop.  

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks all of you!i know it may not be really important or exiting but its been a long fight! i will try for 3,3,3,6 but i dont whant to ruin this by making it unstable again soo we will see.



			
				djbbenn said:
			
		

> Nice Solaris... is that SOF2 I see on your desktop.
> 
> -Dan




y yes.....yes it is


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't worry about tightening the tRAS too much... not worth it really.

SOF2 MP is fun. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

so how much better do you guys think that the tightening i did really is 3,4,4,8 just sounded really bad to say to but i even know thats slow...but how much better do you think i did.

havent tried the mp yet i should give it a go.


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the memory rated for and what memory is it? 

MP is awesome, I love it... very different from the SP I find.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> What's the memory rated for and what memory is it?
> 
> MP is awesome, I love it... very different from the SP I find.
> 
> -Dan



nanya pc 3200 rated at 200mhz 3,3,3,8

now @216mhz 3,3,3,8(cpu-z) running duel channel so it shows up in bios as 432 i think..from 400 standard.


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 26, 2006)

Your not going to get much more out of it... value ram never does very well. You could try maybe putting a little more voltage through it, but for what you would get probably wont be worth it.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Your not going to get much more out of it... value ram never does very well. You could try maybe putting a little more voltage through it, but for what you would get probably wont be worth it.
> 
> -Dan


hmm ur right im already over spec on the ram its rated 2.6v and im running 2.8


hmm now that i think about it i over volted my ram by.20 of a volt and oly got a 16mhz oc wich i should have been able to get at stock voltage anyone have any ideas to this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow thats kinda cool my read write latency scores whent up by a couple hundred


----------

